# Please help, something is wrong with my pup



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

This is Princess, we adopted her on Saturday and have been in love with her since our first moments at the shelter with her. 

She suddenly became very sad and calm last night and stopped eating her food or any treats. It literally happened within an hour. I got home to walk her and she was incredibly full of energy. When we finished our walk and I went to give her some water and food she suddenly became very calm and started looking sad. She hardly drank water and she did not eat any of the food or treats. I knew something wasn't right when she didn't even stop our small chihuahua from stealing her piece of bacon strip. She slept inside her dog house and this morning when I went to check on her I saw some vomit on the floor and runny feces.

We're gonna call the shelter we got her from today and then see about taking her to a vet. None of our other dogs are sick and we didn't see her eat anything weird. It's so weird, I really hope she doesn't have anything serious.


----------



## breeporto (Nov 9, 2013)

Though obviously I can not diagnosis your pup I can help calm your nerves. I'm a veterinary technician and know a couple things about sick pups due to experience from my own and patients of mine. How old is princess? What veterinary care has she had previous to this?Are there any signs of blood or worms in her stool? I know she won't eat now, but was she able to keep down what she was eating and or drinking? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

When we adopted her she was being treated for coccidia(?) and we brought the rest of the treatment home with us to complete it, which we are doing.

She is at least 3 months old, but the lady at the shelter did not think she was 4 months yet because her teeth hadn't come out yet.

The shelter administered her first set of shots, the 5 in ones, and she was spayed.

She did not vomit at all before yesterday. This morning when I checked on her is when I noticed that she had vomited, it looked dark brown/red, and her stool looked the same color, it wasn't watery, but it wasn't solid either, it did have a slight bit of watery look on top


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

YORCHI said:


> When we adopted her she was being treated for coccidia(?) and we brought the rest of the treatment home with us to complete it, which we are doing.
> 
> She is at least 3 months old, but the lady at the shelter did not think she was 4 months yet because her teeth hadn't come out yet.
> 
> ...


Take her to the vet, the sooner the better . Throwing up and pooping blood can be a sign of parvo. You don't want to take a chance with parvo.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

We could throw out suggestions but really the dog needs to see a vet ASAP. There are many things that can cause those symptoms


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Take her to the vet, the sooner the better . Throwing up and pooping blood can be a sign of parvo. You don't want to take a chance with parvo.


+1

Bloody stool - smells like heck..

Vet fast...


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

It's just so weird to me because it happened super quick. When I took her on the walk she was happy, energetic, totally normal. When we came home she was still fine. When I sat her down to give her a treat with our other small chihuahua that she usually gets incredibly excited about, she just stopped. She sat there staring at the piece of bacon strip by her paws and stared as the chihuahua came right in and took a piece of bacon strip away from her. She didn't even flinch or think twice, just totally let him do what he wanted. After that she just looked and felt really sad. I hadn't seen her throw up or have any watery feces yet either.

Then this morning is when I saw the vomit and the watery feces. 

My wife is taking her back to the shelter right now, they're going to take her back to the vet for us and let me know what our options are. If it's something serious then we can't take her back, if it's something small or treatable then we have the option of taking her back and paying the vet ourselves for the treatment. I'm really hoping it's something small, I'm so in love with this dog.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

This screams parvo - time is crucial! Get her to vet NOW! Parvo comes on suddenly just like you described - bloody vomit/stool is going to get worse - she needs fluids that she cannot take on her own - NOW!!!

She may not have an immune response from vaccines yet.


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

The shelter asked us to take her back to them so they can take her to the vet for us. So that's what we did, she's back at the shelter now. They're going to take her to the vet today or tomorrow and then let us know the outcome. If it's treatable then we can go pick her up again and pay for the treatment ourselves which is what I'm hoping will happen because I really love her already.

I'm gonna pray that everything goes well, I've had dogs before but I've never had one get parvo so I didn't really know how it happens or how soon. I was really hoping it was just her being tired but I guess not.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

YORCHI said:


> The shelter asked us to take her back to them so they can take her to the vet for us. So that's what we did, she's back at the shelter now. They're going to take her to the vet today or tomorrow and then let us know the outcome. If it's treatable then we can go pick her up again and pay for the treatment ourselves which is what I'm hoping will happen because I really love her already.
> 
> I'm gonna pray that everything goes well, I've had dogs before but I've never had one get parvo so I didn't really know how it happens or how soon. I was really hoping it was just her being tired but I guess not.


Does the animal shelter have a clinic? This pup needs to be tested for parvo ASAP. It's a deadly disease and there is no time to wait and see. Other animals at the shelter are at risk to. This could turn into a deadly mess


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

The shelter needs to bring her now not later or tomm. I am hoping she gets there in time. Please keep an update. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

Like everyone else has said, it sounds like your pup has parvo and should receive immediate veterinary attention. A friend's first dog at the time had the exact same symptoms you describe and did not make it. Parvo is also very contagious so getting help asap for her would be the best thing you can do.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Updates?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Any word on your pup? Hope she's ok and that they got her to the vet ASAP.

Parvo has something like an 80% mortality rate, waiting 24 hours can mean the difference between life and death. 

I'm not meaning to scare you, but immediate treatment is critical.

Fingers crossed for you and your pup!


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

We took Princess back to the shelter and when I called them yesterday she was still there. I'll call again this morning when they open at 10 to check and see if they took her last night. 

Needless to say but our entire family was very different yesterday when everyone was home and we didn't have our Princess...now we miss her nipping us and tearing our clothes.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you, anxiously awaiting an update!!

Hope your girl is on the mend soon.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Hope your little girl is okay.


----------



## maxdog630 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thinking of your family. Really hope your pup is ok.


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

Just got off the phone with the shelter. Princess is at the vets office now. She started having gray diarrhea, dryness around her nose, and is still sad and not eating. They don't think it's parvo because it's not bloody diarrhea and it doesn't smell like parvo. If he finds anything else out he's supposed to call me back, if not then I'm going to call him tomorrow morning to find out what happened with the exams.

Thanks for the support, I'm really hoping she pulls through and it's something we can treat.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Do you have any idea when she was spayed prior to you bringing her home?


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

YORCHI said:


> Just got off the phone with the shelter. Princess is at the vets office now. She started having gray diarrhea, dryness around her nose, and is still sad and not eating. They don't think it's parvo because it's not bloody diarrhea and it doesn't smell like parvo. If he finds anything else out he's supposed to call me back, if not then I'm going to call him tomorrow morning to find out what happened with the exams.
> 
> Thanks for the support, I'm really hoping she pulls through and it's something we can treat.


Just wondering why they haven't tested for parvo yet? Parvo is pretty bad here in California. I hope your pup doesn't have it.


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

Lilie said:


> Do you have any idea when she was spayed prior to you bringing her home?


She was spayed early February, they took the stitches off on Saturday when we took her home.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

YORCHI said:


> She was spayed early February, they took the stitches off on Saturday when we took her home.


If not parvo, I wonder if she has some type of internal infection from the spay.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lilie said:


> If not parvo, I wonder if she has some type of internal infection from the spay.


That was actually the first thought that crossed my mind, 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Lilie said:


> If not parvo, I wonder if she has some type of internal infection from the spay.


 

Definitely would like that diagnosis better then parvo.

OP yrs. ago I had a cat who had chronic constipation - he eventually had to have his large intestine removed. He ended up with the opposite problem and I mean BAD...played food changes, meds. pumpkin, compresses on his inflamed bum. My vet was at a loss. I requested specialist but wouldn't refer me, so I forced my way into one and they forced my vets hand.

Turned out he had a bacterial infection from the surgery. ABX. for 10 days and was relatively normal for next 4yrs. when had to be pts. at 15.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

GatorBytes said:


> Definitely would like that diagnosis better then parvo.
> 
> OP yrs. ago I had a cat who had chronic constipation - he eventually had to have his large intestine removed. He ended up with the opposite problem and I mean BAD...played food changes, meds. pumpkin, compresses on his inflamed bum. My vet was at a loss. I requested specialist but wouldn't refer me, so I forced my way into one and they forced my vets hand.
> 
> Turned out he had a bacterial infection from the surgery. ABX. for 10 days and was relatively normal for next 4yrs. when had to be pts. at 15.


This is really scary! I'm on here looking around at diarrhea threads as my little guy has a second bout of diarrhea, this time worse than the first. He was neutered a month ago. I know the diarrhea isn't parvo- no vomiting and has been seen by vet. She diagnosed giardia/ coccidia

OP- I used the rice and ground meat diet for a few days and Nonny was clearing up. Generally, for diarrhea the rule is fast for 24hrs, then start with small frequent feedings of cooked rice and ground meat with a little yogurt for 2 days, then gradually mix regular food back in. You did best to get her to a vet, even through the shelter. Please keep us posted on Princess.


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

I got a call from the animal control officer on my way home. She had disentry. He thinks she had it all along from when she was first adopted before me or she got it from the shelter itself. Either way, she's gonna be put to sleep tonight. I'm super sad especially as I'm going through and throwing away everything she touched. Now we need to keep an eye on our other dogs and make sure they don't develop any symptoms. 

I guess that's it.  I don't know what else to do. I want another but I don't know if I will or not adopt one.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry. I was hoping for better news.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

WHY is she going to be put to sleep...if this is bacterial - treat it...if parasitic treat it.

Are you Ontario Canada? 

Did they even tell you what they found as in cause, bacteria, giardia?

Stop them!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Just wanted to ask, did they say the dysentery was caused by Parvo?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

GatorBytes said:


> WHY is she going to be put to sleep...if this is bacterial - treat it...if parasitic treat it.
> 
> Are you Ontario Canada?
> 
> ...


This....

That's why I asked if it was Parvo. I figured they would probably PTS for that, but dysentery can be cause by so many treatable things. Did they give you an actual diagnosis?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Dysentery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

^^^
In developed countries, dysentery is, in general, a mild illness, causing mild symptoms normally consisting of mild stomach pains and frequent passage of stool or diarrhea. Symptoms normally present themselves after one to three days and are usually no longer present after a week


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

parvo

I was looking at this link. I thought dysentery was a symptom, rather than a diagnosis.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

I understood it as a symptom as well. I HOPE this pup isn't going to be PTS! Dysentery seems to be a blanket term for diarrhea and has at least three different causes, al of which are treatable.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

YORCHI said:


> I got a call from the animal control officer on my way home. She had disentry. He thinks she had it all along from when she was first adopted before me or she got it from the shelter itself. Either way, she's gonna be put to sleep tonight. I'm super sad especially as I'm going through and throwing away everything she touched. Now we need to keep an eye on our other dogs and make sure they don't develop any symptoms.
> 
> I guess that's it.  I don't know what else to do. I want another but I don't know if I will or not adopt
> 
> ...


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh no! I hope you can hold them off until you get a real diagnosis! I'm so sorry, please fight for her and at least get a diagnosis.

Can you take her to another vet for a second opinion? Shelters have limited funds so I think euthing is sometimes their answer when they don't want to put the money into tests.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm an idiot, they said distemper, not disentery...I'm sorry for the confusion, I was sad when he told me. 

He said they couldn't do anything for her. So yes, she was pts.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry, that's awful news


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

So sorry for your loss 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How sad. 

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

That's terrible. I too am sorry for your loss. I hope you can try again.


----------

